# Does the PCV reservoir hose on AEM cold air intake need a little hose clamp?



## jasmo_97 (May 28, 2021)

Hey so I have the K&N intake on mine, its literally the same thing. the clamps aren't necessary its low pressure if coming out off that. The sound you might be hearing is the bypass chirping under load when you let off the gas which is normal. if you can, I know its tricky but see if you can record the sound. ill see if I can record one of mine when it does that and see if its the same. And how's the tune? I take mine to the track and I got mine doing 15.2 in the 1/4 mile vs like 17 seconds stock.


----------

